# Reformed Congregations in N. Houston (TX)?



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 1, 2018)

Good afternoon brothers and sisters!

Some dear friends of mine live who in North Houston (TX) have been searching for a good and faithfully reformed congregation for the last several years. So far they haven't found anything. They are some what limited in the distance in which they can travel for church (for reasons unnecessary to mention at the present).

Does anyone here on the PB know of anything in the North Houston area?

Thanks!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 1, 2018)

Providence OPC meets in Kingwood, TX (Houston North). Adam York is pastor. If that appeals, you may PM me and I'll give contact information. There is an OPC in the Northwest (Cornerstone in Jersey Village), but I am assuming that Kingwood is closer to what you're seeking.

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2018)

There's an ARP between Tomball and Cypress. Looks to be a little over 10 years old. 
https://www.ffarpc.org/

There are several PCA churches, but I'd rather leave that to someone who might be better informed as to the individual personalities of those congregations.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2018)

There is this congregation in Conroe, TX. I'm not sure what north Houston means, but it might be too far: http://crowncovenantchurch.org/

I don't know the details, but they say don't practice paedocommunion. You probably know about them since their denomination used to be a part of yours (CPC, which separated from RPCGA).

Otherwise, all I see is the ARP and OPC mentioned as well as several PCA congregations. There is also Grace Family Baptist Church near Spring, TX which would have good teaching, but might be problematic to join if they're not Baptist.


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2018)

Jake said:


> I'm not sure what north Houston means



According to Google, it's a small area in the northwest portion inside the Sam Houston tollway near the horse racing track. 

I had initially been thinking of the 300 square miles or so north of the Sam Houston but inside the 99 outer (partial) loop. 



Gabriel Barnes said:


> They are some what limited in the distance in which they can travel for church



Could you narrow down the search area a bit? I know if someone asked about north Dallas, I would know the reference, but a lot of folks would look a lot closer to Oklahoma with that clue.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 1, 2018)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> Good afternoon brothers and sisters!
> 
> Some dear friends of mine live who in North Houston (TX) have been searching for a good and faithfully reformed congregation for the last several years. So far they haven't found anything. They are some what limited in the distance in which they can travel for church (for reasons unnecessary to mention at the present).
> 
> ...


Where in north Houston? within how many miles of an address?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you all for your help thus far. My friends live just north of Conroe, so that more northern corridor of the greater Houston area is the way in which I am using the term "North Houston." I hope that helps to clarify things!


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2018)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> just north of Conroe



Grace PCA in the Woodlands is going to be the closest. I don't know anything about it. I'm not going to link to their website because the first thing you see is a large photo of Jesus in all of his blond haired glory. (I can't tell from the picture whether he has blue eyes or not).

Then there is that quote from Pirates of the Caribbean in their July 1 bulletin. Lemony Snicket for July 15. And keeping up an every other week pattern, a quote from that well known Getty. Yes John Paul Getty on the 29th. 

I'd guess closer to the Evangelical side than the Reformed side of the PCA.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 3


----------



## DTK (Aug 1, 2018)

Edward said:


> Grace PCA in the Woodlands is going to be the closest. I don't know anything about it. I'm not going to link to their website because the first thing you see is a large photo of Jesus in all of his blond haired glory. (I can't tell from the picture whether he has blue eyes or not).


Additionally, I certainly don't have anything against the moderate use of wine, but I don't think I'd place a pic of a church "community group" clearly indulging on the home page of my church's web site. I mean what are we communicating?; that we are social drinkers, and you're welcome to indulge with us? My point is that we have a much better message to communicate!


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 1, 2018)

Edward said:


> Grace PCA in the Woodlands is going to be the closest. I don't know anything about it. I'm not going to link to their website because the first thing you see is a large photo of Jesus in all of his blond haired glory. (I can't tell from the picture whether he has blue eyes or not).
> 
> Then there is that quote from Pirates of the Caribbean in their July 1 bulletin. Lemony Snicket for July 15. And keeping up an every other week pattern, a quote from that well known Getty. Yes John Paul Getty on the 29th.
> 
> I'd guess closer to the Evangelical side than the Reformed side of the PCA.


Yes, I found them in my initial searches...Not going to be sending them there.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 2, 2018)

There's a church called Lakewood in Houston that seems robust (kidding...)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> There's a church called Lakewood in Houston that seems robust (kidding...)



Probably too far south.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't know about distance, but you could also send them in the other direction - to College Station. Westminster PCA in Bryan is a solid church. We may be too far from them (Katy) but we do have people from as far as Magnolia that worship with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 2, 2018)

Edward said:


> Probably too far south.



Gotcha, they're in NORTH Houston..ahh well.


----------

